# Household water treatment and Storage.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Every year there are 2 million diarrhoeal deaths related to unsafe water, sanitation, and hygiene—the vast majority among children under 5. More than one billion people lack access to an improved water source. With this in mind how safe is your drinking water, especially if you have wells at home ,we take our water for granted and water is what is keeping us alive.Regardless of whether or not collected household water is initially of acceptable microbiological quality, it often becomes contaminated with pathogens of fecal origin during transport and storage due to unhygienic storage and handling practices. Approximately 15 percent of Americans rely on their own private drinking water supplies, and these supplies are not subject to EPA standards, so the last time you had your well water tested was?. Also bleach has been taunted as a good chemical for water treatment, bleach has a tendency to lose its power after 1-2 years of storage, do a little research on Calcium Hypochlorite to Disinfect Water, I think 1 pound will treat 10000 gallons of water and will seat in your closet for many years. But by all means check your well water.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*This man has been harvesting and purifying water-(videos)*

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNKd4ZRjY9UPu2wTpXbPCrQ/videos

This guy has several videos that go through the set up, his process, his costs, what you need (parts), how to do it. He has filters, pumps, The actual purification process is important. Many of us can collect water, but the process of filtering and pumping it is something worth having set up. He does not include a purification process. That would be great to have as well.

This is a setup you could have at a BOL. He is going to use a solar panel and he will be off grid.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*More resources*

Three resources that I can only paste links for. Sorry!

This is a manual I have looked at before. It is 88 pages long, and I am not going to copy and paste it!

http://www.twdb.texas.gov/publicati.../doc/RainwaterHarvestingManual_3rdedition.pdf

Do you belong to any yahoo groups? There is one for Rainwater Harvesting. https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/rainwaterharvesting/info?showJoinPopup=true

This is a spreadsheet to help you calculate how much rain you could capture based on the type of roof you have. It is not my creation, in Excel, so I am not sure how to share it here. I only know how to do the link. If someone else can figure out, please share it. http://www.wizardanswers.com/rain/fi...c-modified.xls


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

We have an 80ft case well we tested last year & a 400ft well that was tested last month when it was dug. Both are good. We have an RO filter we use for drinking (we bought it years ago when we had a large salt water fish tank). We also have a Ceradyn filter. We plan on putting in a rain catchment system. We have a swimming pool with 15,000 gallons of water, a pond, & a river. If we run out of water, it's just our time to go be with Jesus.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNKd4ZRjY9UPu2wTpXbPCrQ/videos
> 
> This guy has several videos that go through the set up, his process, his costs, what you need (parts), how to do it. He has filters, pumps, The actual purification process is important. Many of us can collect water, but the process of filtering and pumping it is something worth having set up. He does not include a purification process. That would be great to have as well.
> 
> This is a setup you could have at a BOL. He is going to use a solar panel and he will be off grid.


I'll try to get time to watch this video later. One quick comment, rain water is distilled, what are you trying to filter out of it.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Caribou said:


> I'll try to get time to watch this video later. One quick comment, rain water is distilled, what are you trying to filter out of it.


Debris and maybe other particles that get into the water that are on the roof and gutter. If you have ever seen any videos of water catchments, there are always screens to catch debris.

Rainwater is distilled. I remember when I was a kid and it rained. We would catch water and wash our hair with it. Our hair would be so soft from using rain water to wash it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

weedygarden said:


> Debris and maybe other particles that get into the water that are on the roof and gutter. If you have ever seen any videos of water catchments, there are always screens to catch debris.
> 
> Rainwater is distilled. I remember when I was a kid and it rained. We would catch water and wash our hair with it. Our hair would be so soft from using rain water to wash it.


I have built numerous rain catchment systems and lived in an area, for 35 years, where most people catch 100% of their water. Kitchen, showers, drinking, garden, everything. Once a year clean the gutters, every five years or so clean the cistern. My folks have been living, totally, with rain catchment since the early 1960's. No city water, no well. I feel confident with my knowledge rain catchment.

I too have vague memories of rain soft hair. Mostly because I have vague memories of hair. My current home came with a well.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Caribou said:


> I'll try to get time to watch this video later. One quick comment, rain water is distilled, what are you trying to filter out of it.


Bird poop, bugs, leaves, twigs, dust, dirt, microorganisms, etc that are either on the roof, in the gutters, or grow in the containers where the water is stored.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*make chrlorine at home*



readytogo said:


> Every year there are 2 million diarrhoeal deaths related to unsafe water, sanitation, and hygiene-the vast majority among children under 5. More than one billion people lack access to an improved water source. With this in mind how safe is your drinking water, especially if you have wells at home ,we take our water for granted and water is what is keeping us alive.Regardless of whether or not collected household water is initially of acceptable microbiological quality, it often becomes contaminated with pathogens of fecal origin during transport and storage due to unhygienic storage and handling practices. Approximately 15 percent of Americans rely on their own private drinking water supplies, and these supplies are not subject to EPA standards, so the last time you had your well water tested was?. Also bleach has been taunted as a good chemical for water treatment, bleach has a tendency to lose its power after 1-2 years of storage, do a little research on Calcium Hypochlorite to Disinfect Water, I think 1 pound will treat 10000 gallons of water and will seat in your closet for many years. But by all means check your well water.


I also store dry bleach and liquid bleach, you are right even the dry bleach has a limited shelf life, the liquid even less.
I have a device, actually two, one in storage the other used to make liquid bleach as strong as the laundry type. It uses 12vdc from any car type battery or solar, and salt water. It makes about 4oz at a time, just hookup the battery leads, mix a teaspoon of salt in the container provided for water and pour thru 5 times into 2nd empty provided container. It even comes with a chlorine test kit to determine strength.
This system is primarily for disinfecting water at remote sites.

BB


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> I also store dry bleach and liquid bleach, you are right even the dry bleach has a limited shelf life, the liquid even less.
> I have a device, actually two, one in storage the other used to make liquid bleach as strong as the laundry type. It uses 12vdc from any car type battery or solar, and salt water. It makes about 4oz at a time, just hookup the battery leads, mix a teaspoon of salt in the container provided for water and pour thru 5 times into 2nd empty provided container. It even comes with a chlorine test kit to determine strength.
> This system is primarily for disinfecting water at remote sites.
> 
> BB


Will you give a name brand, or a link to how we can get one? Or a photo? How much are these? How large are they? Thanks!


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Chlorine maker*

Here is one of the two I have, sorry they are no longer available.
Here is a similar one that makes chlorine the same way. Because of their simplicity, they should last indefinitely. 
http://www.cascadedesigns.com/msr/global-health/se200/product

BB


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> Here is one of the two I have, sorry they are no longer available.
> Here is a similar one that makes chlorine the same way. Because of their simplicity, they should last indefinitely.
> http://www.cascadedesigns.com/msr/global-health/se200/product
> 
> BB


They may no longer be available new, but there is ebay and craigslist. You never know what you can find! Thank you!


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

Looking at getting one of those big plastic boxes with the wire cage around the outside (I know they have a name but brain not working this morning). I know not to get the ones that had chemicals in them, but is a food grade one that had oil in it okay? Could I get it clean enough for water storage (knowing I'd be filtering, etc)? The new ones are so expensive.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

midwestmom said:


> Looking at getting one of those big plastic boxes with the wire cage around the outside (I know they have a name but brain not working this morning). I know not to get the ones that had chemicals in them, but is a food grade one that had oil in it okay? Could I get it clean enough for water storage (knowing I'd be filtering, etc)? The new ones are so expensive.


If it had food in it it is food grade plastic and good to go. If it had chemicals it it doesn't matter whether it is food grade plastic or not, don't use it. Certain foods (i.e. pickles) will get into the pores of the plastic and flavor anything else you store in it. Basically, a good idea.


----------



## midwestmom (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the ones I saw was cooking oil. I thought it would probably work.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Chlorine Maker.
https://readymaderesources.com/product/se200-community-chlorine-maker/


----------



## FloridaPrepper (Jul 20, 2016)

Aquamira makes water treatment drops that I love to use since they are small and portable. Whether I am collecting rainwater or just storing some water before a storm they are terrific. Seriously no funky taste.


----------

